# Wimborne, Dorset Summer Rally 2011



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Advance notice: 
We are going to run a 5 day rally at Wimborne next year, arrive Thursday 16th June - depart Tuesday 21st June. It will be limited to 25 units and the cost will be £6.50 per unit night.
The venue is Wimborne FC where we will pitch on the training field. This is a very popular venue being used by the CC and C&CC for holiday meets and weekend rallies.
The FC social club will be open to us and we hope to have use of the skittle alley.
The site is a short walk to Wimborne town centre where there are very regular bus services to Poole and Bournemouth. Wimborne market will be open Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
We will set it up as a Rally on the Rally page when we have finalised a few more details.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Ray,

This sounds great! We would be interested although we will have to check the diary in the New Year! :wink: 


Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray & Lesley

Good choice we have stayed there a couple of times and ive still got a chincky menu for there :lol: its an easy walk into the town from the site no huge hills :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sounds good, the previous weekend may be the Beer Festival at the Woodbridge which Chris organizes.
Lin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

For all you Doctor Hook fans there is the chance to see the man with the voice behind their hits. Wimborne has a great theatre, the Tivoli, within a short stroll of the rally site and I have received this advance information from them:

Saturday 18th June 8.00 pm

DENNIS LOCORRIERE

The distinctive and unforgettable voice of "Dr. Hook", now a successful solo artist in his own right. A truly magnificent voice with bags of charisma.

Tickets £20

http://www.tivoliwimborne.co.uk/

******

I saw him a couple of years ago and a a great show. http://www.dennislocorriere.com/

Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ray.

Did he sing all new stuff or was there some of his old classic Doctor Hook hits?

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Thanks for the info Ray.
> 
> Did he sing all new stuff or was there some of his old classic Doctor Hook hits?
> 
> ...


Keith, 
He sung some of his own new stuff but mainly Dr Hook, Sylvia's Mother etc etc.
He was the lead singer and is not the guy with the eye patch.

Just put dennis locorriere into youtube for some examples.

Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Unbelievably it is now only 3 weeks until bookings close for the Wimborne rally. Could those persons listed below, who have not confirmed, please do so or let me know if they are not attending. If they are attending could they PM me with their intended arrival and departure days.

objiway
tramp
brillopad
thedoc
motorhomer2
carol
twoofakind
Chris_s

If any of those who have confirmed have now changed their minds and are not attending could they let me know by PM and could those who are attending let me know their intended arrival and departure days [except for lindyloot and tattytony who I know already].

I hope that all makes sense as I am on my 2nd glass of wine on a very wet Saturday evening in Dorset.

Ray


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*wimbourne meet*

Hi Ray,

sorry we cant make it as we are away the week before down in wareham at the holiday site so that weekend is spoken for...more fun off-roading on my motorbike.

see you at the Hamble...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ray Im still going 
I have only just seen about the Doctor Hook show --are you going and can we walk to it?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Ray Im still going
> I have only just seen about the Doctor Hook show --are you going and can we walk to it?


Mavis, I am not going to see DENNIS LOCORRIERE as I aw him a couple of years ago and very good he was. The Tivoli is about 5 minutes walk from the site a very easy stroll.
Do you have your intended arrival / departure days?
Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the 16th to the 21st in my diary
Traffic permitting we will arrive late afternoon


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Ray, have you mentioned the Vines inn just down the road? http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/47059 well worth a visit.
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Hi Ray, have you mentioned the Vines inn just down the road? http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/47059 well worth a visit.
> Chris


Chris, I am sure my PA, [ Lesley], will mention it together with all sorts of useful information that will be produced as an info sheet. Will I be seeing you there, perhaps you could organise a Sunday lunchtime stroll to it?
Ray


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Morning Ray, I expect your PA has it all in hand however I would suggest an evening stroll would be better if the weather is kinder than it was yesterday evening while I was trying to wash the green gunge from the roof of the m/h lol, funnily enough swimbo was just saying this morning on our way back from the market that you all should have a nice time as the rugby club is a good location for visitors, if there are any fresh water fisherman staying with you there is a free stretch around Juliens bridge and Cowgrove both within walking distance from the rugby club.
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Morning Ray, I expect your PA has it all in hand however I would suggest an evening stroll would be better if the weather is kinder than it was yesterday evening while I was trying to wash the green gunge from the roof of the m/h lol, funnily enough swimbo was just saying this morning on our way back from the market that you all should have a nice time as the rugby club is a good location for visitors, if there are any fresh water fisherman staying with you there is a free stretch around Juliens bridge and Cowgrove both within walking distance from the rugby club.
> Chris


Chris, I think you have the shape of your balls mixed up.  
We are going to the football club.
Ray


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: my fault Ray all that rain yesterday must have seeped into the grey matter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ray

we've booked and confirmed 8) we don't know what's happening in June yet, but if we have to stay in the country we'll be there. Of course we'll cancel as soon as practicable if we manage to get away over the water instead!! :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been over to the football club and everything looked good in the sunshine. They were having a 2 day VDUB festival so if any off you started out with VW campervans you would have loved it.

Anyway I have booked the skittle alley for Saturday night as there are several only staying for the weekend. We can still use it Sunday if we wish.
There are still some places not filled and still a few to confirm but attendance is looking good. Ray


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ray,

Provisionally booked, pm sent and will try and find you here at Hamble, as you mention contacting you regarding big motorhomes.

Regards

Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There are two spaces left for Wimborne. [There is only one showing currently but I have had a cancellation]. If the weather is fine it has all the makings of a great time. Anybody got any questions then PM me or contact me on 07583 273917.
Site will be open from 9am on 16th June with departure by noon the following Tuesday.

The Football Club is on Cowgrove Road which is accessed from Victoria Road which is the B3082 to Blandford. Cowgrove Road is at the junction with Wimborne Hospital.

Wimborne Football Club

Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ray just having a look around and there is a Waitrose so we can stock up as we arrive on site

Waitrose‎

Rowlands Hill
Wimborne Minster, Dorset BH21 1AN, United Kingdom
01202 840 157
waitrose.com‎


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Only a few more days to go now. The weather forecast looks not too bad and the grass is green after yesterdays rain.

Still room for a couple more so give me a call on 07583 273917 if you wish to come. Site is open Thursday 9am until noon Tuesday.

Ray


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Looking forward to the rally. Might well call in at Waitrose first but should be with you early to mid afternoon. 
Chris & Gordon


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

All the best on your rally Ray... sorry we can't make it work on saturday......


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> All the best on your rally Ray... sorry we can't make it work on saturday......


Clive, many thanks. Look forward to seeing you and Di at Shrewsbury. Ray


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Whats the weather like their at the mo, forcast is for a very wet thursday and possibly all week end. Rich is a bit concerned about chewing up the field if it wet. Lin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lindyloot said:


> Whats the weather like their at the mo, forcast is for a very wet thursday and possibly all week end. Rich is a bit concerned about chewing up the field if it wet. Lin


There should be no reason to chew up the field as currently it is very firm. The entrance to the field is gravel and there is some hardstanding that could be used by large motorhomes. I was there two nights ago and the ground was hard, even where it slopes down to the river as there has been little rain for months.
At the moment it is just drizzle which should perk the grass up a bit.

The forecast for wimborne is no too bad with some sunny spells.
http://uk.weather.yahoo.com/england/dorset/wimborne-minster-40595/
Ray


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Ray, looking forward to seeing you all again
Lin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I will be going to site tonight and as I am one of those technophobes who does not take my laptop with me, please text or phone me if you have any problems, queries etc. 
07583 273917

Ray


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*Many Thanks*

A big thank you to Ray and Lesley for organising this Rally in such a lovely location. We have had a brill couple of days and were made to feel welcome by all. We just wish we could have stayed longer. Thanks again, Lesley, Terry and Marmite x


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I second that Lesley

Thank you to Ray and Lesley for a terrific rally. I will have to practice my skittles skills for the next time!

Hope that are staying get a bit warmer weather!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Back home, RV emptied inside and out, carpets vacuumed, sinks cleaned!

Me cleaned and just about to have a quick look at the photos of the bowling!

Thank you to Ray and Lesley for a really great weekend. Organisation was superb and the rain on Friday did not bother us.

I sprung a leak that we are working on, Claire broke the microwave and then spilt a lot of water when we got back, but hey ho that did not put a dampner on a great weekend.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Back home now after a wonderful weekend at Wimborne. Thanks to Ray and Lesley for organising it all  , it seemed like everyone enjoyed themselves despite the dodgy weather.

Thanks to all those who helped me celebrate my 60th birthday and to all the helpers at the impromptu BBQ that we had (once the storm clouds had dispersed :roll: ).

Hope everyone had as much fun as we did.

Andy (MHF all-comers Wimborne skittle champion) and Kevin


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you to Ray and Lesley for a great weekend, Just the van to clean now  

The skittle night was great had a fab time as did Kayleigh :wink: 

Looking forward to the next year one


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks to Ray and Leslie for organizing the week end, great time had by all. Lovely walks alomg the river. Despite the rain a great weekend.
Rich and Lin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks to Ray and Lesley for a great long weekend and we had a lovely time.
I like Wimborne and we had a great walk round and then a Market day.
Yesterday we went to the Miniature Village. Thatnks to Keven and Andy for the Birthday Barbie.
Thanks to Dennis for the laugh :roll: 
Thanks to everyone else for the Get together last night so yes we have had a wonderful time :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

https://picasaweb.google.com/rays70mail/Wimborne?authkey=Gv1sRgCNT-go6whY2x4gE

Our photos of the weekend


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Well we are back home after our 2 mile journey. Thanks to all those who came and supported us and kept cheerful in spite of the weather. Perhaps naming it the Dorset Summer Rally was tempting fate.
Lesley and I really enjoyed our first MHF rally in charge and all being well will approach the Football Club in the New Year regarding running a 5 day rally next June.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

All packed away at home now, A big thank you to Lesley and Ray for a really great rally. The weather could have been kinder but what the heck, we enjoyed lovely company and the splendid venue. We'll definitely be there for next year. 

Maur & Pete


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Another pair of travellers have landed at home (Via a quick detour to Webbs, Warminster for some running repairs, they stepped up to the plate again so many thanks to them!). Thanks to Ray and Leslie for setting up a splendid rally in a super location. As has been said the weather could have been kinder but it never dampened the spirits. Keep us up to date with next years and save us a spot. :wink: 

Thanks again, 

Keith and Ros


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Brought the rain home with us to Mid Wales from Wimborne*

Home again - perishables and essentials unpacked - the rest can wait till tomorrow! Big thanks to Ray and Lesley for a lovely rally despite a few drops of rain. We also had some lovely warm sun, get togethers and a great skittle knockout with the only 2 Scots on the rally field challenging for the final prize - well the round of applause!

We certainly had a great time and would recommend Wimborne as a place to visit. MHF members are always great company wherever we meet them. Thanks to all who attended and look forward to seeing you all again - sometime somewhere! 

Hope you enjoy your outing with the grandchildren Lesley and Ray! 

Chris and Gordon


----------

